# How to clean your face without water?



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 27, 2010)

I really hate getting water in my face at night, because it completely wakes me up. So I am currently using a local danish 3-in-1 cleanser/skintonic/makeupremover liquid, and it really doesn't work at all. It does a pretty bad job at removing all of my foundation. 

Can anyone recommend a good cleanser, that you can use without water?, that removes all my foundation and doesn't make my face completely greasy?


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 27, 2010)

I use the makeup forver sens'eyes eye cleanser all over my face it works well for me and doesnt feel 2 strong and doesnt have scent


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried makeup remover wipes?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Have you tried makeup remover wipes?_

 
No but the concept appeals to me. It seems so easy. But I am wondering if that doesn't get quite expensive over time? Or how long do they last?


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 27, 2010)

you can get some really inexpensive ones from pharmacy's or department stores


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2010)

It's really hard to say how long something will last, it depends on how many you use for one cleansing.  There are so many different wipes available, at least where I am in the US.  

If you don't want to use water, then the cleansing options are a bit limited.  It's either cleansing wipes or "wipe off" cleansers that are used with cotton wool.  

Personally, I double cleanse my face at night if I have been wearing makeup - I first use DHC Deep Cleansing Oil, and then follow up with a foaming cleanser.  Everybody has their preferences though, and everyone's skin is different.  There is not one thing that works for everyone.

HTH


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 28, 2010)

i buy make up removing wipes to use as well as wahsing my face with water. if you don't wish to use water then that i fine. i buy mac wipes which are expencive, but also there is a cheaper brand (no7) which works just as well. so don't feel like you have to buy the expencive ones. buy a cheaper brand and see how you go. my cheaper ones tend to cost about £6 for 30 wipes - so i guess a pack lasts about a month for you if you only use them at night


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_No but the concept appeals to me. It seems so easy. But I am wondering if that doesn't get quite expensive over time? Or how long do they last?_

 
I use Pampers baby wipes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kinda weird to put in the shopping cart when I have no kids, but they do the job. (But this isn't my main cleansing solution, I use them when I'm lazy or have a lot of makeup that needs to be wiped off.)

Also, since you don't want to be woken up by the water before bed, maybe you could make a routine to cleanse your face an hour or two before bedtime?


----------



## Hannaleh (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I really hate getting water in my face at night, because it completely wakes me up. So I am currently using a local danish 3-in-1 cleanser/skintonic/makeupremover liquid, and it really doesn't work at all. It does a pretty bad job at removing all of my foundation. 

Can anyone recommend a good cleanser, that you can use without water?, that removes all my foundation and doesn't make my face completely greasy?_

 

I use Clarins 'One-step Facial Cleanser' 
It's for all skin type and it does a very good job.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i buy make up removing wipes to use as well as wahsing my face with water. if you don't wish to use water then that i fine. i buy mac wipes which are expencive, but also there is a cheaper brand (no7) which works just as well. so don't feel like you have to buy the expencive ones. buy a cheaper brand and see how you go. my cheaper ones tend to cost about £6 for 30 wipes - so i guess a pack lasts about a month for you if you only use them at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We actually have no7 here, but prices are about three times those in the uk


----------



## bis (Feb 28, 2010)

Try the Bebe or the Nivea wipes, although I have to say I prefer the Bebe wipes.

And check for cleansing products for dry skin, as cleaning with water is not recommended for dry skin. But essentially they all are some kind of milk/gel you have to wipe off.

hth.


----------



## Vlcatko (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually do involve water in my cleansing routine but when I don't I use a makeup wipe (one is enough to remove all my face and eye makeup) followed by a toner (cleans any makeup residue I might have missed and removes any possible greasy feeling) and depending on the day/weather/mood I finish my evening routine by moisturizing or applying some treatment I feel I need that moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Depending on your skin type you can use baby wipes in lieu of regular wipes and that should be cheaper. Some people swear by baby wipes, some were broken out by them quite badly - so I would test them with caution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they could be your solution... I would follow the wipe with a toner of some sorts because I think they CAN leave a bit of greasiness (esp. the baby ones).

HTH


----------



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2010)

Try make up wipes, then use a toner after that to make sure you get rid of all the excess make up. I'm not sure of what kind of make up remover wipes they sell in Denmark, but if you find any, make sure they're eye safe too.


----------



## faretra (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a great suggestion, although I usually clean my face without water when the water is too cold (because of the stupid central heating system, warm water is not available 24h):
Step #1: Use makeup remover wipes (I use Neutrogena Make-up Remover Cleansing Towelettes) to remove most makeup.
Step #2: *Bioderma Sébium H20*





 is the perfct cleanser for my skin. Here is the link: Sébium H20 250 ml
I am officially in love with this product. I just use some of the fluid on a cotton pad and it feels so clean afterwards.


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2010)

Clarins' makes a "cleansing milk" that doesn't require water.

Simply sweep it all over your face, then use your hands to make a suction all over your face to lift the impurities (this part is easy and the cleanser comes with directions on how to do this). Then wipe it off with tissue.  

It's truly a cleanser and not a makeup remover (which doesn't actually CLEAN  your face) like wipes.


----------



## marquise (Mar 6, 2010)

I find that the makeup remover wipes (and I've tried LOTS of different brands) make my skin very dry so I can't use them. 

I like the sound of the Clarins cleanser!


----------



## Hannaleh (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_Clarins' makes a "cleansing milk" that doesn't require water.

Simply sweep it all over your face, then use your hands to make a suction all over your face to lift the impurities (this part is easy and the cleanser comes with directions on how to do this). Then wipe it off with tissue. 

It's truly a cleanser and not a makeup remover (which doesn't actually CLEAN your face) like wipes._

 

I totally second that ! 
I admit to being a Clarins daily care products user -more than 20 years now- but I am being objective when I say that Clarins cleansers (milk cleanser and the one step facial cleanser) work very well.
I use them when I am too tired to remove my make-up with water/ no way I'm going to bed with make up on.
I can assure you that my face is left clean, no comparison at all with the wipes job.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 7, 2010)

Makeup or baby wipes are fantastic. (Baby ones are cheaper haha) buuuut they don't always clean everything off so a toner afterwards would be a good idea.

I use a product from Japan called Mandom Cleansing Lotion and it is awesome! It's a watery clear liquid that cleans off makeup and it also moisturizes. I always use it when I'm too lazy to wash my face completely.  I highly recommend this, though it is a bit hard to find sometimes.


----------



## crashingg (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the costco wipes (kirkland brand) they're cheap and come in a huge amount! they work well too. xsparkage has done a review of these before so you can just look up her video if you want any more details.
however if i'm too lazy to slowly remove my makeup (i always use waterproof stuff so i really have to soak with the wipes) i used neutrogena's makeup remover with a cotton pad for my eye makeup. this stuff is amazing! 

after that i just wipe any of the excess moisture from the wipes with a clean towel.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 7, 2010)

Facial wipes are fantastic & so easy, but can get expensive.

I use the Cetaphil Cleanser for Sensitive skin & although I've only ever used it with water, the packaging says that you can cleanse without water by wiping it off with a soft cloth instead of rinsing. I've been using it for 2 weeks now and really like it - being fragrance free my skin is so happy. It's cheap too!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Try the Bebe or the Nivea wipes, although I have to say I prefer the Bebe wipes.
_

 
Yes, we haven't got such a great offer of cleansing wipes here like in the US, but I can recommend the ones from Bebe as well.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, we haven't got such a great offer of cleansing wipes here like in the US, but I can recommend the ones from Bebe as well._

 
Bebe? I am not sure where to get those in Denmark though. 

I think I will just start by trying the babywipes I already use for my babyboy


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Bebe? I am not sure where to get those in Denmark though. 

I think I will just start by trying the babywipes I already use for my babyboy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are from Johnson & Johnson. Maybe you have similar products in Denmark.

I use babywipes only for cleansing my brushes quickly. I would be afraid they would be too much for my oily/combination skin.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_They are from Johnson & Johnson. Maybe you have similar products in Denmark.

I use babywipes only for cleansing my brushes quickly. I would be afraid they would be too much for my oily/combination skin._

 
We have plenty of baby wipes, and having a baby in the house I allready have many. So I will try those out, the next time I have to remove makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have ofcourse Johnson & Johnson, but they could be called something else here. I'll have a look around


----------



## fintia (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently discovered Almond oil by Loccitane. It's a make up remover and you just have to get a little and mix it with water when the 2 combine it creates a milky consistency. It gets rid of the make up very well and the skin feels soft and not oily like when you use Olive oil. Then I follow with the Red Rice Foaming cleanser from Loccitane. The Almond oil retails for $6 I think but at the outlet  I got  it for $3.. that was what made me bought it lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_Clarins' makes a "cleansing milk" that doesn't require water.

Simply sweep it all over your face, then use your hands to make a suction all over your face to lift the impurities (this part is easy and the cleanser comes with directions on how to do this). Then wipe it off with tissue.  

It's truly a cleanser and not a makeup remover (which doesn't actually CLEAN  your face) like wipes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hannaleh* 

 
_I totally second that ! 
I admit to being a Clarins daily care products user -more than 20 years now- but I am being objective when I say that Clarins cleansers (milk cleanser and the one step facial cleanser) work very well.
I use them when I am too tired to remove my make-up with water/ no way I'm going to bed with make up on.
I can assure you that my face is left clean, no comparison at all with the wipes job._

 
i'm another clarins lover here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes their cleansing milk is excellent


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't wait till right before bed to cleanse, I do it anytime between after dinner and before I get stuck to the couch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I wait, I'm pretty sure it wont be done :-/


----------

